# "new post while you were typing" notice



## ireney

Hello all!

I usually "abstain" from suggesting anything that involves "technology" (since my knowledge on the matter can be compared to that of a rhino on the mating habits of polar bears) but in another forum (you didn't expect me to come up with an original idea did you?), when I clicked on "Post it" without doing the "Preview" trick I usually employ, a warning came up informing me that "Warning - while you were typing a new reply has been posted. You may wish to review your post."

Now I do usually click on "Preview" just to make sure. Not always though as the above instance amply proves. Some never do. Would that be possible here? Would that be too much trouble? Would that slow down the site or anything? Did I just prove how little I know about the matter?


----------



## Ilmo

ireney said:


> Now I do usually click on "Preview" just to make sure. Not always though as the above instance amply proves. Some never do. Would that be possible here? Would that be too much trouble? Would that slow down the site or anything? Did I just prove how little I know about the matter?


 
On the basis of a bit sour experience I have had, I suggest to everybody that they copy their immortal text before clicking either Preview Post or Submit Reply. I have lost several times my whole text just in this phase, and you can guess the frustration, due to which I have abandoned the idea of rewriting it all.
Or, perhaps the world has become a little better without my contribution!


----------



## Etcetera

Ilmo said:


> Or, perhaps the world has become a little better without my contribution!


I doubt!

I like Ireney's suggestion. It would be really, really so useful, because it's always rather embarrassing when you post your reply and only then discover that someone else just has posted their reply, saying the very same things as you. 
It happens pretty rarely in the CD Forum, but quite frequently in the Slavic Languages Forum.


----------



## Nunty

It is even more embarassing when they say the same things as you, only say it better. 

Google Mail has this feature now, but I have it feeling it might be too "heavy" for our already puffing and heaving servers. (That's my version of techno-speak, but everyone knows that I don't believe in technology, knowing that everything depends on the itty-bitty puter people who live in the box next to the mother board.)


----------



## TrentinaNE

But isn't the embarrassment *totally* avoidable by clicking on "preview" before you post?  As a forero who is also a moderator, I do this virtually every single time I  post a message.     It's a good habit for everyone, I think.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Kelly B

When I click preview post, I see only the post I've just composed. I cannot see the thread, and I cannot tell whether someone has posted a reply in the meantime. I don't see how that solves the problem described in the opening post.


----------



## cuchuflete

Scroll down from the preview.  I don't know if this is updated, to show all posts that have appeared up to the moment you click "Preview".  I would guess that it is.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

cuchuflete said:


> Scroll down from the preview.  I don't know if this is updated, to show all posts that have appeared up to the moment you click "Preview".  I would guess that it is.



It is updated, so I'd say this isn't needed all that badly. The only place you can do this is in the 'Quick Reply' box where it would've been fancy to have, but as the objective of 'quick replies' is to just write a short message, it's not all that necessary.


----------



## cuchuflete

Test of preview from the Advanced Reply screen, with Preview Post.



> Topic Review (Newest First) 	     			 	       	 		     	 	 	 	Today 03:57 PM   	Lemminkäinen


----------



## cuchuflete

Test of preview from Post Quick Reply screen...requires no additional keystroke: Go Advanced displays prior posts:



> Topic Review (Newest First) 	     			 	       	 		     	 	 	 	Today 04:08 PM   	cuchuflete 	Test of preview


----------



## Kelly B

Er... that's right. It works. Today's "feeling like an idiot" bit is more than overcome by "oh, that'll be useful!" Thanks.


----------

